# Chigger infestation... in a house?



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is a pretty good read and may help you:

http://davesgarden.com/guides/articles/view/3809#b


----------



## Firstjohn3one (Jun 28, 2019)

Were you able to get rid of the chiggers? We just moved to Texas a couple of months ago and live by a lake. We think we may have brought them into our house? We scrub down every day, washed our bedding and vacuum our carpet daily, though most of our apartment is wood or tile flooring. We keep coming up with several new bite marks on each of us every day for the past week! Any recommendations?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I'm fairly sure that whatever kills fleas also kills chiggers. I had to buy it in a spray can at either Blue or Orange.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I wonder if they could be bedbugs? I've seen 50 bites on a man's back.


----------

